# Calamity died today, at the age of 15, A wonderful old lady



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Calamity, a silver standard poodle, grew from an 8 week old puppy to a wonderful elderly dog.  She belonged to my daughter.  I remember early on when my daughter called me and said asked why she was so difficult for her to potty train.  I remind my daughter that, until this moment, I had potty trained all her dogs.

Calamity earned her name.  An adventurous pup she ran into stuff, fell off stuff, and chewed up stuff.  She had more than her share of vet appointments.  Her dog training was a struggle as she tried to understand that the rules of the house applied to her, but eventually, by the time she was 3, she caught on.

A more gentle dog didn’t exist.  My daughter has several toy poodles.  She never stepped on or hurt any of them.  My daughter also worked with a rescue organization and she took in very old toy poodles, ones over 20 years of age. Calamity was often seen with these older gals curled up against her for warmth.  She was ever careful of them.

My daughter noticed she wasn’t feeling good today.  She took her to the vet.  Calamity laid down on the floor, and while waiting to see the vet she crossed the rainbow bridge.  She will be missed.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

It's always sad to let go of our devoted pets. I hope she's frolicking with my 2 labs at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you, Aneeda, for sharing your wonderful story about this dear dog, that has been a part of your and your daughter's family.
You wrote it out so well, for us to feel it and appreciate Calamity, and the bond between animals with each other, and with the people who share their lives.

My heart goes out to you and your daughter. 
Sounds like Calamity was extremely well cared for and loved, and so much love she gave, as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Aneeda, for sharing your wonderful story about this dear dog, that has been a part of your and your daughter's family.
> You wrote it out so well, for us to feel it and appreciate Calamity, and the bond between animals with each other, and with the people who share their lives.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your daughter.
> Sounds like Calamity was extremely well cared for and loved, and so much love she gave, as well.


I loved her more than I knew.  I rarely cry, but I cried when I learned of her death.  She started having trouble walking when she was 13.  I bought my daughter a soft kids wagon for her.  She lifted her in, the smaller dogs would pile on her, and off they’d all go for for a walk.

When the grand baby joined the family, calamity had no problems, no adjustments needed.  She accepted the little human who pulled her tail and ears as if baby had always lived there.  Instead of an older dog curled between her legs, it was a young human.  She gave so much love.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 24, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, Aneeda.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2020)

@Aneeda72  Very sad news, my sympathy for you, your daughter and family.  May Calamity rest peacefully.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2020)

I can sympathize.  We, too, had a wonderful toy poodle for about 15 years, when we lived in the city.  He grew up with our daughters, and almost became like our 3rd child.  In his final weeks, he was suffering badly, and the vet said there was little to be done.  One of the hardest days of my life was taking him to the vet for the last time.  To this day, we cannot bring ourselves to having another pet.  

However, the neighbors across the road have a wonderful beagle, and when they go to work, she comes over here and spends the day with us.  She is a joy to have around.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I've been there many times and feel your pain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 24, 2020)

My condolences on the loss of Calamity.  She sounds like she was a joy to have.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2020)

Sad to hear about the loss of Calamity.  It is SO heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet.  Mourn all you need to.  Pets are a part of our families.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)

All of us pet lovers feel your pain Aneeda....our furry family members take a piece of our hearts with them....we will always miss them ❤


----------

